# το μπετόν ή το μπετό;



## Elsa (May 5, 2008)

_Το μπετόν, του μπετού_ (κατά το πλαγκτόν) ή
_το μπετό, του μπετού_ (της πιάτσας) ή
_το μπετόν_ άκλιτο; (γαλλικούρα)


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2008)

Προσωπικές μου προτιμήσεις:
Το μπετόν, του μπετόν, τα μπετά.

Δηλαδή, ενώ δεν μ' ενοχλεί να ακούω και να λέω "τα μπετά", μου σηκώνεται η τρίχα με το "του μπετού". (Η τρίχα μού σηκώνεται επίσης με το "μπιμπερό" και το "μανό".) 

Όσο για το πλαγκτόν, είναι ελληνική λέξη και μάλιστα αρχαία, γιατί να μην κλίνεται; Φυσικά και είναι το πλαγκτόν, του πλαγκτού.
πλαγκτόν το, γεν. πλαγκτού (χωρίς πληθ.) : (βιολ.) το σύνολο των (ζωικών και φυτικών) μικροοργανισμών που αιωρούνται στα νερά των θαλασσών και των λιμνών. [λόγ. < γερμ. Plankton < ουδ. του αρχ. επιθ. πλαγκτός `περιπλανώμενος΄]


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2008)

'Ετσι που το λες, Αλεξάνδρα, είναι άκλιτο στον ενικό (κατά το καλσόν), αλλά έχει πληθυντικό (ενώ το καλσόν, όχι). Δεν είναι μπέρδεμα; Αν είναι άκλιτο δεν πρέπει να μένει έτσι και στον πληθυντικό; Κανείς δεν λέει όμως _τα μπετόν_, ενώ λέει _τα καλσόν_.
Γιαυτό λέω, μήπως πρέπει να το κλίνουμε όπως το πλαγκτόν.
Θα μπορούσαμε να λέμε σκυρόδεμα και να τελειώνουμε, αλλά δεν βολεύει παντού.


> (Η τρίχα μού σηκώνεται επίσης με το "μπιμπερό" και το "μανό".)


Εμένα, δεν με ενοχλεί _το μπιμπερό και τα μπιμπερά_, αντίθετα με ενοχλούν _τα μπιμπερόν_! Το μανό(ν) το αποφεύγω έτσι κι αλλιώς (σε ενικό και πληθυντικό):)


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2008)

Η γλώσσα σού δίνει τις εξής δυνατότητες σ' αυτή την περίπτωση:

(1) άκλιτο, συν. χωρίς πληθυντικό: το μπετόν, του μπετόν, (τα μπετόν, των μπετόν). Ο άκλιτος είναι ο τύπος που συνδυάζεται πάντα με το «αρμέ» (π.χ. του μπετόν αρμέ).

(2) κλινόμενο, σε όλες τις πτώσεις. Ξεκινάει από την πιάτσα και σιγά σιγά συνηθίζουν όλοι όλες τις πτώσεις. Ενίοτε εισδύει και σε επίσημα έγγραφα: το μπετό, του μπετού, τα μπετά, (των μπετών). [Η γενική του πληθυντικού αρκετών λέξεων δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε πολλούς, λες και θα βγάλει σπυριά η γλώσσα τους αν πουν π.χ. _των κοτών_ — διαβάστε εδώ, ιδίως τη 2η παράγραφο.]

(3) Δύο λέξεις: μία άκλιτη, μόνο στον ενικό (το μπετόν, του μπετόν) και μία λαϊκή για συγκεκριμένη χρήση, μόνο στο πρώτο πληθυντικό (τα μπετά).

Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε από τις επιλογές του μενού (που δεν είναι «το μενό» στην ονομαστική). :)


----------



## Count Baltar (May 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> λες και θα βγάλει σπυριά η γλώσσα τους αν πουν _των κοτών_]



Α, να χαθείθ, πήγα να το πω, και γέμιθε η γλώθθα μου θπυριά... Τρέχω για φενιθτίλ.
(Οκ, εντάξει τώρα, α, σας είπα πως όταν πάω στην κόλαση της γραμματικής μού την έχουν στημένη για να με εκδικηθούν όλες οι γενικές πληθυντικού θηλυκών που έχω σφάξει κατά καιρούς; )

Η δική μου πρόταση για την κλίση της επίμαχης λέξης:

Το μπετόν
Του σκυροδέματος
Το μπετόν
- μπετόν

Τα μπετά
Των μπετών 
Τα μπετά
- μπετά

;)


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2008)

Καλημέρα, Count!
Μ' αρέσει που δεν παρέλειψες την κλητική!


----------



## Count Baltar (May 6, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μ' αρέσει που δεν παρέλειψες την κλητική!



Ποτέ των ποτών! Προφορικά, μάλιστα, λέω και "Ω".


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> λες και θα βγάλει σπυριά η γλώσσα τους αν πουν π.χ. _των κοτών_


Ενώ, ας πούμε, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να πουν "φανελάκι cotton" που ηχεί ομοίως...:)
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και το πλούσιο μενού, αλλά δεν μας είπες, εσύ nickel, τι προτιμάς;


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2008)

Να επισημάνω μια λεπτή διαφορά: το μπετόν, το οποίο, όπως είπα, προτιμώ σε άπταιστη Γαλλική, είναι το υλικό. "Τα μπετά" είναι ολόκληρος ο σκελετός από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα μιας οικοδομής, και κατ' επέκταση οι εργασίες που γίνονται για να φτιαχτεί αυτός ο σκελετός. Ίσως γι' αυτό δέχομαι τον εξελληνισμένο πληθυντικό που προέρχεται από την ίδια την πιάτσα.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Να επισημάνω μια λεπτή διαφορά: το μπετόν, το οποίο, όπως είπα, προτιμώ σε άπταιστη Γαλλική, είναι το υλικό. "Τα μπετά" είναι ολόκληρος ο σκελετός από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα μιας οικοδομής, και κατ' επέκταση οι εργασίες που γίνονται για να φτιαχτεί αυτός ο σκελετός.


Τα "μπετά" έχουν αποκτήσει ΚΑΙ την επιπρόσθετη έννοια των εργασιών (π.χ. "η οικοδομή είναι ακόμη στα μπετά"), ωστόσο τούτο εκτιμώ ότι αποτελεί ειδική χρήση μίας φράσης (όπως λ.χ. λέμε και "τον έχω στα πούπουλα"), διότι χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως "τα μπετά" ως πληθυντικός αριθμός του μπετού/μπετόν και των συνθέτων του.
Μπετά Τσούμας ΑΕ
Εκτελούμε κατασκευές με ειδικά εκτοξευόμενα μπετά.
Kάνουμε μονώσεις, αφρομπετά, περλομπετά και τσιμεντοκονίες.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 6, 2008)

Και μην ξεχνάμε και τη χρήση των μπετών για έκφραση ερωτικού πόθου... Το έχει πει κι ο Γερμανός, άλλωστε

_Σουλατσάρει στην Αθήνα και ραγίζουν τα μπετά,
τέτοια ζωντανή κουκλίνα, Θεέ μου δεν ξανάδα πουθενά._


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Ενώ, ας πούμε, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να πουν "φανελάκι cotton" που ηχεί ομοίως...:)
> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και το πλούσιο μενού, αλλά δεν μας είπες, εσύ nickel, τι προτιμάς;



Το «Κοτών κλαμπ» που είδε ο sarant σε πινακίδα κοτοπουλάδικου, το πρόσεξες;

Το τι προτιμάω εγώ δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία, γιατί μπορώ να καλύψω τεράστια γκάμα, από το συντηρητισμό μέχρι τις πιο ρηξικέλευθες προτάσεις. Να γράφω τρελά στο διαδίκτυο (γιατί μ' αρέσει να δοκιμάζω τα όρια της γλώσσας) και με τη μεζούρα σε «επίσημα» κείμενα.

Στα τελευταία επιδιώκω να εκπλήσσω τον αναγνώστη, να τον κάνω να κοντοσταθεί, μόνο όταν θέλω ή πρέπει να του προκαλέσω έκπληξη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 6, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Και μην ξεχνάμε και τη χρήση των μπετών για έκφραση ερωτικού πόθου... [/I]



που είναι για τα μπάζα. :)


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> που είναι για τα μπάζα. :)



Γενική *των μπάζων*, έτσι; Και όχι *των μπαζών*. Το λέω γιατί μερικοί στο διαδίκτυο μπέρδεψαν *τις μπάζες* με *τα μπάζα* (το 'χουν αυτό οι εργολάβοι...).


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2008)

Τα 'χουμε ήδη πει, Νίκο: 


Zazula said:


> Τα μπάζα -> των μπάζων
> Η μπάζα -> οι μπάζες -> των μπαζών (αν και το ΛΚΝ διατείνεται ότι δεν υφίσταται γενική πληθυντικού)
> 
> Καλή παρήχηση με το εκκλησιαστικό "και πάντων και πασών" κάνει το "και μπάζων και μπαζών", για να δηλώσει τις κολοσσιαίες μπάζες που κάνουν οι τεχνικές εταιρείες στα μεγάλα φαγοπότια έργα.


 
Τώρα που τελειώσαμε με τα μπετά, και το οικητήριο ενδιαίτημα είναι έτοιμο προς παράδοση, ώρα να του βάλουμε και γκαζό(ν)! Στο πληθυντικό "τα γκαζά", υποκοριστικό "γκαζάκι". Κι η κοπέλα που το τοποθετεί, "γκαζόζα".


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2008)

Αμ δεν έχω το φρέσκο σας μυαλό, νέε μου! Εδώ τα δικά μου γραφτά δε θυμάμαι.



Zazula said:


> Τώρα που τελειώσαμε με τα μπετά, και το οικητήριο ενδιαίτημα είναι έτοιμο προς παράδοση, ώρα να του βάλουμε και γκαζό(ν)!



Εξαρτάται κι από τα *κόστη*. Για φτηνό *γκαζονάκι* δεν έχω αντίρρηση.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εξαρτάται κι από τα *κόστη*.


Σα να μου φαίνεται ότι μελετάτε αναρτήσεις εις αλλότρια φόρουμ...


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2008)

Όχι μόνο, αλλά έχω πάθει ζημιά γιατί βρήκα διπλάσια σχεδόν «κόστων» από «κοστών».

Οι καθ' ύλην αρμόδιοι πάντως:
Ανάλυση της Μεταβλητότητας των Κοστών
Η Ανάλυση των Κοστών του Μάρκετινγκ 
Ο Υπολογισμός των Κοστών Παραγωγής
Η χρήση των κοστών στις εκτιμήσεις (συγκριτικού) συμφέροντος 
Το Πρόβλημα της Απόδοσης των Κοστών Πώλησης
Σχέσεις Κοστών Πώλησης, Τιμών και Πωλήσεων
Ο Έλεγχος των Κοστών Παραγωγής κ.ο.κ.
(17 κοστών μόνο στα Περιεχόμενα)

Και από πρόσφατο (2007) Μνημόνιο σε κάποια συμφωνία με τη Γαλλία:
...ενσωμάτωση τεχνολογιών προκειμένου να επιτραπεί η μείωση *των κοστών*...

αλλά και:
α) Κάθε *Συμμετέχοντας* αναλαμβάνει τα δικά του κόστη όπως έχουν καθοριστεί σε συμφωνία ΕΟΕ ή σε Σχέδιο Ε&Τ, συμπεριλαμβανομένων *των κοστών* που συνδέονται με τα συμβόλαιά του, τα οποία καταρτί*σθ*ηκαν σε εθνικό επίπεδο ή στο όνομα του από άλλο Συμμετέχοντα ή διεθνής [sic] οργάνωση.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όχι μόνο, αλλά *έχω πάθει ζημιά *γιατί βρήκα διπλάσια σχεδόν «κόστων» από «κοστών».



Από τα μπάζα, των μπάζων, περάσαμε στα "κάζα", των "κάζων".


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Τώρα που τελειώσαμε με τα μπετά, και το οικητήριο ενδιαίτημα είναι έτοιμο προς παράδοση, ώρα να του βάλουμε και γκαζό(ν)!



Σας το έχω ξαναπεί, για όλα φταίει το γκαζόν! 

Μην ξεχνάμε και _τα βάζα, των βάζων_ που μας φέρνουν στο νου το γνωστό:
«Το πιάνωο του κυρίου, το βάζωο της κυρίας»!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Τα "μπετά" έχουν αποκτήσει ΚΑΙ την επιπρόσθετη έννοια των εργασιών (π.χ. "η οικοδομή είναι ακόμη στα μπετά"), ωστόσο τούτο εκτιμώ ότι αποτελεί ειδική χρήση μίας φράσης (όπως λ.χ. λέμε και "τον έχω στα πούπουλα"), διότι χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως "τα μπετά" ως πληθυντικός αριθμός του μπετού/μπετόν και των συνθέτων του.
> Μπετά Τσούμας ΑΕ
> Εκτελούμε κατασκευές με ειδικά εκτοξευόμενα μπετά.
> Kάνουμε μονώσεις, αφρομπετά, περλομπετά και τσιμεντοκονίες.


Να προσθέσουμε και τα _γαρμπιλομπετά_.


----------

